# with tenecor out of business, whats the best acrylic tank maker now?



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

as the title suggests, I heard tenecor went out of business and now was wondering what are some reputable acrylic tank manufacturers that would deliver to the calgary area?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Go see mclass2g's Titan Aquatics post for his tank. His 315g looks fantastic and the build thread is fantastic.


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

That's a US company right?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, US. There's not a lot of large scale acrylic makers in Canada. You can always get one off customs done locally from plastic fabricators, but from what I hear, its an arm and a leg.


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

we had a custom done for that is the same size of a 40 gallon breeder and it cost us about $1000. That is from a local company in the lower mainland. I would take the measurement into your local plastic works place and get a quote done before you actually ask them to build it. Tell them that you are pricing out how much it would cost.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i found this article and it doesnt sound too hard, i'll wait till we get the new house in calgary 
Building an Acrylic Aquarium


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Titan Aquatic Exhibits | Acrylic Aquarium Manufacturer | Custom Acrylic Aquarium Builders

they did a great job building my tank! look for brian or neal!

i have no experience building tanks and dont have the time so i ordered. also, i didnt want to chance 300 gallons of water on my floor!!!


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

Envision Acrylics is pretty well known and highly regarded in the reefing community. They're in Oregon I believe so it could be worth a drive down to pick up if you want to save on shipping.

Envision Acrylics


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Mferko said:


> i found this article and it doesnt sound too hard, i'll wait till we get the new house in calgary
> Building an Acrylic Aquarium


Just like anything else. Nothing looks or sounds too hard until you get to do it 

With the thin solvent we like to use, fitting and preparation of the edges will be absolutely critical. Check out m_2glass link on the Titan build for the jiggin. They also use 2 parts adhesive as well.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I gotta agree with Gordon. If you can't build a perfectly "square" cube out of plywood, you probably shouldn't attempt a tank that holds hundreds of gallons of water. There's a lot of skill, experience and prep work that probably isn't apparent in the many diy videos and journals I've seen on places like MFK. I think if you are an experienced cabinet maker, you probably have a decent chance of figuring it out after a few attempts. I would just be too scared to trust my handiwork for this. Lol.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

gklaw makes decent small tanks!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I am going to be attempting my own acrylic builds soon. Will start with an 8'x2'x1.5' sump with baffles, then do a 30"x30"x24" cube. Going to get lots of scraps and practice the joinig on them first. Check out UaraJoey's links for building an acrylic tank. He has some really good videos from start to finish.


----------

